# Fallout from the Rolling Stone article...



## jks9199 (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow. Reading the report in Columbia Journalism Review about the Rolling Stone article that alleged gang rape at UVA.

I'm stunned at what constituted "fact checking" and due diligence before publishing such a serious allegation. The fact checker contacted the source, and basically said "Is this what you said?" and that was it. No real attempt to find independent verification of the dates or names -- or even which frat was involved.

If I had an officer turn in an "investigation" done that way, I'd be sending them back out to actually do their job...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 6, 2015)

The original story reads like a reporter "jumping" on a sensational story and making it push all the buttons without taking the time to learn all the facts.  Poor journalism to say the least but that is what so many reporters do today to get the lead story. 
The fact that this went before  congress and no one (at least in this report) questioned or asked for more facts looks like less of a fact finding mission and more of a lets hear this and get our names in the news for more votes thing.


----------



## Buka (Apr 6, 2015)

Over the last few years Rolling Stone has gone the "let's get noticed" way of journalism. What a shame.


----------



## mercmonster (May 1, 2015)

You guys are both right bang on point there. It's clickbait at its most subtle.


----------



## granfire (May 17, 2015)

Fallout?
Well, I suppose it wasn't hard enough to report rape before....it will be incredibly harder now to be taken seriously in the media....

I mean, it's not like it's been a cake walk so far.
(I recently had the discussion with a friend about the Cosby thing....she thinks it's all about the attention. I wonder who in the hell would want THIS type of attention!)

There is enough real rape culture, why exaggerate?!


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 18, 2015)

granfire said:


> Fallout?
> Well, I suppose it wasn't hard enough to report rape before....it will be incredibly harder now to be taken seriously in the media....
> 
> I mean, it's not like it's been a cake walk so far.
> ...



It has long been recognized that many rapes go unreported.  The Rolling Stone story and more importantly, the lack of facts about the allegation, may make it harder for some women to feel they want to report a rape.  I hope not, just as I hope that the next media outlet that wishes to report a sensational rape, takes the time to ferret out and report facts.

That is where the real blame lies, with Rolling Stone.  The bad publicity on their lack of facts, making for only a sensational, but unsubstantiated story, that is what will make other women fearful of reporting a rape.  Especially if they fear they themselves don't think they have a believable story.

Heaven forbid, but if anyone, man or woman, feels they have been raped or sexually assaulted in any way, they should report it immediately to friends/family and police.  Friends/family for support, police for investigative expertise.  A thing not often done, is for people to seek out counselling from rape crisis centers.  They are usually free, and will often send someone with the victim when they go to make their report.  They can also help in decision making by letting the victim know those things, good and bad, that lie ahead when they make a report.  They also are usually very discrete.


----------

